# Ice Armour vs. Vexilar Cold-Snap



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am in the market for a new ice fishing suit and not sure what way to go. Hopefully you guys can head me in the right direction. I have heard great testimonials for Ice Armour but i have not heard much on Vexilar's Cold Snap gear. Vexilars outfit is a little cheaper but on the other hand it says it is only wind and water resistance. I want to make sure I can stay dry as possible. Especially when kneeling and also laying on the ice when looking in the hole. Any suggestions will help out a lot.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I would definitely look at Arctic Armor vs Ice Armor. Arctic Armor will float you, Ice Armor will not. You can check it out at www.walleyedan.com. Watch the video on his website.

He has about the best price on the suits. Not sure who sells it in Mich.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

vexilar is twice as thick. very warm and knees are padded ..
my suit is very warm and i kneel a lot while fishing an stay very dry.
i've fished in 2 rain storms and 3-4 snow storms this year 
also it's wind proof


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I got it at K & D's. I only used it twice. So far I like it. I didn't get cold, that is saying a lot. I get cold easy. It is very light, fits great, not bulky.


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have the blue Ice Armor suit. I love it and would never fish with anything but a waterproof suit. Most of my fishing is in a shanty so the blue suit is warm enough for me. If I were to buy another suit it would be the Grey Extreme ice armour suit. I have not worn any of the other suits so I cannot say anything about them. I would imagine they are all somewhat comparable.


----------



## smithapple (Nov 6, 2005)

both myself and my son got the vexilar bibs for christmas. we both love them comfy and warm and well put together. i really like the padded knees.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

bucko12pt said:


> I would definitely look at Arctic Armor vs Ice Armor. Arctic Armor will float you, Ice Armor will not. You can check it out at www.walleyedan.com. Watch the video on his website.
> 
> He has about the best price on the suits. Not sure who sells it in Mich.


 
I carry Arctic Armor.....and Vex suits.
I recommend the Arctic for it's flotation and light weight.

Special pricing for MS.com members.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm going to get I.D.I. Pro Arctic Armor bibbs, http://www.fish307.com has alright price if you don't go local


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

i wear the ice armor in the gray. bought it mainly for pier fishing in late fall early winter for steelhead. Some days its a constant wind out there and the waves will soak the pier and this suit works great for that stuff. Its 350 bucks and well worth it. This paired with the ol mickey mouse boots and you are all set.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Southend517 said:


> I'm going to get I.D.I. Pro Arctic Armor bibbs, http://www.fish307.com has alright price if you don't go local


I sell it for the same price to MS members.....no shipping charges....drive down and get it!!! 


OR......I will be heading to my place in Ogemaw County in a week or two....I could meet up with you and drop it off.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I always try to buy local, plus with cloths it is wise to try them on. I will make it out to your place one of these days for sure. Maybe even blow my bush rebate check.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

If you decide to go with Arctic Armor and are near Clare, Jay's have the suits 40% off, which means that you can buy the set for under $200. This is as of Staturday.


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Alot of good choices out there but I think I am going to go with the Vexilar suit. I will also make sure to take a look at Arctic Armour. Can't wait to get something besides my normal hunting suit!!


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Since dryness is a big factor for you, the arctic armour is perhaps what you want over the two. The Vexilar jacket is only water resistant, and has exposed fleece on the collar and hood. Also, if you do take a swim in the vex suit, that baby is gonna suck up a lot of water. The only downside I see to the arctic armour is that it's generally too warm for a spring/summer/fall rainsuit. Also, I feel somewhat uncomfortable in stiff jackets, and the arctic armour (the blue one) seems a little stiff to me. 

Having said this, I have the Vexilar jacket and have to say with all the embroidery, nice pockets, removeable hood, comfort, it's the nicest jacket I've ever seen for under a hundred bucks. Just love it!

When it's going to be wet, it usually means it's going to be warmer, so in those instances I wear my rain suit from the boat as my outer layer.

I think the question you have to answer is, how often will you be using it in wet, cold conditions? If often, then I think the blue suit is the obvious choice. There's always the newer version of the Ice Armour that Salmon Slayer is describing that probably has the best of all worlds, but that's getting a little pricey. Good luck and enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

JJ Mac said:


> Since dryness is a big factor for you, the *arctic armour* is perhaps what you want over the two. The Vexilar jacket is only water resistant, and has exposed fleece on the collar and hood. Also, if you do take a swim in the vex suit, that baby is gonna suck up a lot of water. The only downside I see to the arctic armour is that it's generally too warm for a spring/summer/fall rainsuit. Also, I feel somewhat uncomfortable in stiff jackets, and the *arctic armour (the blue one)* seems a little stiff to me.
> 
> Having said this, I have the Vexilar jacket and have to say with all the embroidery, nice pockets, removeable hood, comfort, it's the nicest jacket I've ever seen for under a hundred bucks. Just love it!
> 
> ...


I think you're confusing Arctic Armor with Ice Armor.....Arctic Armor only comes in red and black.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have the Arctic armour for over a year now....Got it from Ken at KD outdoors....One of my best purchases in clothing!! Can't say enough on how much I like it and I use it daily out fishing at night in the late fall and Ice fishing also !! Ken will hook you up!! Many of my fishing buddies have already made the drive to his store to get these!! Nothing like having that safety feature of the flotation to boot! and no Bulk to it either!


----------



## olddog413 (Dec 16, 2006)

I recently purchased the arctic armor suit. I bought it mainlly for the floatation factor. When I went to try it on at Franks great outdoors, I was very skeptical that it would keep me warm. It is extremely lightwieght ! I bought it, took it home, put on just jeans and a sweatshirt under it and went out to fish the river on a bucket with 17 mph wind at my back in 22 degree weather.I fished 2 1/2 hours and honestly, while I could feel the wind hit my back, I wasn't cold. I have since added one layer of insulated underwear to my layering when fishing outside in below 32 weather. But still wear two less laters then I used to with carharts. I love the suit, it's warm enough, it will keep me afloat if I go in, and while not waterproof, they claim the insultex insulation keeps you from getting hypothermia for a reasonable amount of time if wet.They also claim there is enough insultex in the suit to keep three people afloat ! At 300.00 dollars I think it's a steal, go price the other floation suits.There was a very good link with video demonstrations on an earlier link on this site.


----------



## Bobberboy (Nov 19, 2005)

I got Artic Armor suit and glove this year and all I can say is WoW, the suit is very light weight and extremly warm,and also like how the bib has a velcro sleeve in the pant legs.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Ninja said:


> I think you're confusing Arctic Armor with Ice Armor.....Arctic Armor only comes in red and black.


Yes, my bad. I meant *Ice* Armour.

However, doesn't *Arctic* Armor come in Mossy Oak as well as red and black?


----------



## lovetofsh (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the artic armor.... two thumbs up. Haven't been cold or wet yet and you can't beat the floatation aspect. I hope I never have to try it out.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I went with ice armors gray suit only because its not a bright color. Steelhead can spot a blaze orange suit or any unatural colors on the pier and when theres a clear water day it means they can see you and will detect any movements on there and stay away from the pier. It sounds crazy but its true.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Steelhead love orange. One day I was walking up to the pier to go fishing. And a guy dressed in bright a bright orange suit was walking off all bloody. So I stopped and asked him what happened. He said that it was a slow day of fishing when all of a sudden a school of 100 or 200 HUGE steelhead saw him. He said he tried not to move because he didn't want the fish to see him. But he had to scratch his *****, so he did and that's when it happened. He said that 50 of those steelhead made a b-line right for him LEAPED out of the water and proceeded to just chew him up. I didn't want to hold him up any longer because he was on the way to the hospital. So let that be a lesson to everyone. LOL

P.S. Sorry for the thread jacking.


----------



## lovetofsh (Jan 24, 2006)

I better get some taller boots..... the steelhead jumped out and took this guy out????... Mother of all fish stories... (arms raised in air, you are the master). I haven't read any thing like this since the milking of perch.....ROTFLMAO


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I got the ice armor suit when it first came out and love it to death. Windy, rainy and cold days the suit keeps me warm and dry. I use it for ice fishing, walleye fishing and layout diver hunting on those cold windy wet days. I know that online Cabela's is selling them for 229.00 blue suit and the grey suit for 299.00. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...x=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=ice+armor&noImage=0


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Still Wait'n said:


> Steelhead love orange. One day I was walking up to the pier to go fishing. And a guy dressed in bright a bright orange suit was walking off all bloody. So I stopped and asked him what happened. He said that it was a slow day of fishing when all of a sudden a school of 100 or 200 HUGE steelhead saw him. He said he tried not to move because he didn't want the fish to see him. But he had to scratch his *****, so he did and that's when it happened. He said that 50 of those steelhead made a b-line right for him LEAPED out of the water and proceeded to just chew him up. I didn't want to hold him up any longer because he was on the way to the hospital. So let that be a lesson to everyone. LOL
> 
> P.S. Sorry for the thread jacking.


 
What you don't believe me?
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have the vex gear, warm and dry. Not looking to float around in the water, looking to get the hell out. Price was a big factor for me and I think I got my moneys worth. Good set of ice picks for 6 bucks is a lot more important than a floating suit, take it from someone who has taken a full on unintentional ice swim:chillin:


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

I highly recommend the Arctic Armor by idigear. I bought mine this year from KD, who provided exceptional service. I took the owner's advice and also bought the Underarmour extreme cold thermal underwear with the suit and they are a lethal combo against cold, wind and water. By far the best suit and longjohns I've ever owned. Suit is remarkably lightweight for its warmth. Lots of pockets and triple-padded knees. This is the Mercedes-Benz of suits. I don't expect to use the flotation feature but it's a bonus.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I got the artic armour suit on the recommendation of several people (including Ninja) and love it. The day I got it it was very cold/windy (wind chill in the single digit deg range) so I threw the suit on over jeans and a T-shirt and went out and sat in the wind on my deck for about 30 minutes. Did no moving around, just sitting like when I am fishing. I started to actually sweet alittle!

I am some one who gets very cold very quick while just sitting around so these work great. They are nice and light weight but keep me warm. 

Last time out fishing the wind was blowing good and it was pretty cold (low 20's when we started) had the suit over jeans with long underware and long under wear top with a thin polartech fleece and most of the day I had the jacket unzipped half the way down and was comfortable.

Got mine at KD's and you can not beat his service and will be hard pressed to beat his price.

Hope this helps,
J-


----------

